# Farm vehicle



## Lorrilia (Jul 10, 2018)

Caught this farmer feeding his pigs.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice shot pity about the sky.....


----------



## Lorrilia (Jul 10, 2018)

I know Geff, It was warm but very cloudy this morning on the coast. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

If you have any editing software, you might have a De-Haze in it as that is very good to use for skies like this.


----------



## Lorrilia (Jul 14, 2018)

I have Gimp software on my laptop. I'll give it a go and mess around with it. Thanks Dave for the tip


----------



## Lorrilia (Jul 15, 2018)

Well Dave. Done some editing to the photo. I had never edited anything for photos. 
The sky is bluer.


----------

